# top fin aquariums question



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Pet Smart has Top Fin aquarium kits at very tempting prices...does anyone have experience with these and anything good or bad to say about them?

Thanks
EC


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Usually, in my experience anyway, the kits have a single weak point and that is their filters. I have never had a Top Fin Kit but have had a couple other brands and they always came with pretty low-grade filters. The real question is what kind of a tank are you going for? If you want to do a basic community with plastic plants then those kits are just fine, but if you want to go into a higher populated tank or planted then you will need to upgrade the filter and the light fixture that it comes with.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

monkE said:


> Usually, in my experience anyway, the kits have a single weak point and that is their filters. I have never had a Top Fin Kit but have had a couple other brands and they always came with pretty low-grade filters. The real question is what kind of a tank are you going for? If you want to do a basic community with plastic plants then those kits are just fine, but if you want to go into a higher populated tank or planted then you will need to upgrade the filter and the light fixture that it comes with.


Agree with monkE's comments. Topfin products in general are of good quality, so I can't see how you could go wrong if the tank is the size you want at a good price. But yes, as was said, do upgrade the filter & perhaps the lighting system.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

atypically topfin tanks are rebadged hagen tanks, same thoughts as other 2, topfin filters are junk, florescent lights that came with it are plenty fine for most fish, if you want real plants tho, would need an upgrade there. personally ive ran my 90g cichlid tank for 2yrs with only 2x18w florescents... no major complaints.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The tanks are just fine, I agree with the other comments regarding the filters that come with the kits though, the lights are ok if you are going with fake plants, not so good for some live plants though. look in the classified here on BCA or craigslist some good deals there as well.


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the comments very much!

EC


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

One good thing about top fin products, they are guarenteed for life. Heaters, air pumps, filters. Just take back and it is replaced


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I could be mistaken but I believe the Top Fin systems are Marineland filters without the bio wheels. If so, the filter lacks biological filtration due to the missing wheel.


----------

